# Black and White coloring issues



## shack1nr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all!

I'm fairly new to Lightroom and absolutely love it, but always seem to have trouble with Black and White coloring. I just tried to color a photo and the Saturation is at -100, but the bg still has a green tint (see photos). I want the whole photo bg to be white, but havent been able to get it to work no matter how many colors I toggle. 





Here are my current settings:





Any ideas?? Thanks for your help!


----------



## shack1nr (Apr 4, 2016)

Also I've tried adjusting the "B&W Mix" colors, but it doesnt affect the bg at all


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like your monitor calibration and/or profiling is off.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  If you have chosen B&W as the "Treatment" and you see any other colors besides Black, White or Gray, then your monitor is mis calibrated and you need to begin with a properly calibrated monitor.
A color calibration tool is the most accurate. You can "eyeball it" in System Preferences, Displays, Color using the {Calibrate} button.


----------



## hanoman (Apr 5, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Looks like your monitor calibration and/or profiling is off.



Does that mean, that you see on your calibrated monitor pure B/W colors? I see at my calibrated monitor the greenish tint. How comes?
(#F2FEEE is the color of the background measured with ColorZilla)


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 5, 2016)

I see green also!  So there must be green in your image!
Screen calibration problems would only show your images on your screen with a color tint.

Have you applied any of the Adjustment tools (brush, gradient, circular filter) ?  Take the image back to Develop, choose a tool and see if there is a color tint in the color box.

What do you mean when you say- "tried to color a photo" ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2016)

hanoman said:


> Does that mean, that you see on your calibrated monitor pure B/W colors? I see at my calibrated monitor the greenish tint. How comes?
> (#F2FEEE is the color of the background measured with ColorZilla)



Yes. If I change an image to B&W in Lightroom, I do see pure black and white. No tint whatsoever. Just like it should be.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 5, 2016)

The first screenshot (with the green background) has a colour histogram, hence it has a colour treatment. The second screenshot has a black and white treatment, but we can't see the background. We don't have enough data.

The OP, I think, is claiming that he set Saturation to -100, yet all the colour didn't disappear.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2016)

I think it's one photo, but you are right about the histogram. The top screenshot should not be B&W according to the histogram. 

The settings screenshot shows that HSL/Color/B&W is now set to B&W (but the histogram is collapsed on this one), which as far as I understand is a different setting for the same photo. The Detail preview seems to show the same color cast, though that is difficult to see. Look in the History panel to see if perhaps some preset was applied that could explain this.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 5, 2016)

Johan,
I brought the detail of the hands from the second screenshot into LR, and it indeed has a colour cast, so we're definitely dealing with a bad monitor profile. Here is the histogram:


----------



## hanoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> so we're definitely dealing with a bad monitor profile


Now i couldn't understand anything. If he sees a greenish tint and we, with our calibrated monitors, see a greenish tint  and the color measurement of the background in the photo is #F2FEEE, who has a bad monitor profile?
Perhaps if we could see the history panel of the photo ie. the left side of the first screenshot, everything would be clearer when we could see what happened to the photo.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2016)

hanoman said:


> Now i couldn't understand anything. If he sees a greenish tint and we, with our calibrated monitors, see a greenish tint  and the color measurement of the background in the photo is #F2FEEE, who has a bad monitor profile?
> Perhaps if we could see the history panel of the photo ie. the left side of the first screenshot, everything would be clearer when we could see what happened to the photo.



What we see is a screenshot, not the photo...


----------



## hanoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, Johan! Now i understant.


----------

